# Room for rent



## kixter (Jan 21, 2014)

Gday madlang pipol! We have 1 room available rent located in Ingle Farm. It's 20-25 minutes from Adelaide CBD. The house is walking distance to shopping centre, bus stop, library, recreation centre, and medical centre. Please PM me for more details.

Thanks!


----------

